# help are hot flushes and night sweats in 2ww embryo rejection



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, I'm on day 8 of 2ww (post day 3 ET) and yesterday and today I've been getting hot flushes on and off all day.  Last night I had night sweats.  I'm taking Heparin and Gestone once a day so wondered if it might be that, but if so I haven't had these side effects from them until now?  I am really worried as I read somewhere that night sweats could be a sign that the body is rejecting the embryos?  Has anyonelse had these symptoms, heard of this, or able to help explain them to me?  

Very worried!

Harps
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ya Harps

I had awful night sweats on the 2 ww particularly the 2nd week, I woke up so hot, dripping with sweat and stuck to the bottom sheet!  The nurses said it was a side effect from the delightful Gestone.  They dissappeared about 2 weeks later and I have not had one since (I'll probably suffer tonight for saying that!).

Jappa xx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

I too was very hot at night and still am. I wake up at 2-3am every morning so hot. During the 2ww I am sure it was the drugs, but on a natural cycle I do too after ovulation until my period is due. After implantation your temperature rises slightly also.
Good luck.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, thanks both of you for replying.  I haven't taken my temperature and wouldn't know what it was normally, but I feel as if it's slightly higher than normal, so I really hope that is a good sign    

Congrats on your pregnancy Bitsy Boo and Jappa  xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Harps

try not to worry - I got terrible night swaets this time round - i was awake from 4am nearly every night on the 2nd week of the 2ww - it was a bfp - I never got the nightsweats the first time and that was a bfn xxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Jess.  I don't normally get these as part of my AF so it's not usual for me.  But, I've read lots of conflicting things, it seems some people get night sweats and get a BFP and some get a BFN so it doesn't tell me anything.  It's all just so fustrating that there is just no way of guessing the outcome.  Still, not long to go now, only 3 days left!  

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Harps
x


----------

